# Spooky town rules!



## Spookytown (Sep 15, 2003)

I have Madam ashbys house of wax& haunted castle on hill!

I love spooky town!


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

Does your house of wax make a chattering sound after the mummy goes back into the coffin?


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

I heard that same question on my other forum. Mine doesnt make that noise. Maybe you should try to exchange it if there is any left out there. I have my whole village set up already. I have nine houses and lots of accessories.


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

The house of wax sold out fast at both our local Michael's. I was trying to get it for my wife's birthday yesterday.

<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## LostboY (Aug 21, 2003)

I have quite a town set up. 

LosT


----------



## E.F. Benson (Aug 29, 2002)

I saw Zachary Binks Spooky Town set up. It's very cool. If you have any questions ask her. She knows a lot about Spooky Town.


----------



## VampBoi (Oct 3, 2003)

This is just a "small" list of the items I have. I need to update it, I've added a few things since the time this list was made.

Lemax Spooky Town 2000:
05487 Dr. Tingle’s Lab, 02387 Haunted House Visitors, 02388 Shhh! They’ll Hear Us, 02389 Vampire and Zombie, 02395 Help Yourself!, 02434 Jack-O-Lanterns, 02437 Flying Witch, 03322 Undertaker’s Carriage, 04470 Lighted Pumpkin Set, with Black Cats, 04471 Lighted Skulls (4), and 04521 The Pumpkin Patch. 

Lemax Spooky Town 2002:
22592 Headless Rider, 22600 Vampire in Casket (2), 24731 Haunted Fountain, 24759 12" Lighted Pumpkin Garland String, 24762 Nightflight Lighted Tree, 24763 Graveyard Ghost Lighted Tree, 24766 Tomb of Sir Edgar Goodbody, 25661 Castle on Spooky Hill, and 25662 Black Cauldron Inn. 

Lemax Spooky Town 2003:
35781 Haunted Galleon, 35785 Spookiest House On The Block, 35807 Mystic Isabella’s Psychic Readings, 35784 Madam Ashbury’s House Of Wax, 33408 Spooky Knoll, 33409 Skull Archway, 34984 3-Pc Spooky Town Display Platform, 34980 AC Power Adapter With 4 Output Jacks (3), 34974 Halloween Purple Lights (2), and 32776 Costume Parade. 

Lemax Village Collection:
35808 Tuscany Bell Tower, 53153 Iron Gate And Wall, 94385 Lighted Somerset Foot Bridge, 34902 Old English Street Lamps (2), 34894 Water Well, 34898 Patio Group, and 34895 Park Benches. 

Lemax Trees:
34911 Halloween Tree, 34976 Scary Tree, 14564 Autumn Mulberry Trees, 14562 Autumn Mulberry Tree, 14570 Winter Willow, 04497 Autumn Rust Trees, 04505 Autumn Oak Trees, 14617 Vine Maple, 24796 Hemlock Tree, and 24797 Stand Of Birch (2). 

Other Lemax Items:
34982 20-Pc Plaza System, 24829 Moss Display Mat (2), 34920 Large Pebble Mat, and 24767 Decorative Maple Leaves (3). 

Dept 56 Items:
55150 Haunted Tree House, 53063 Spooky Totem, and 53065 Tombstones 

I also have 5 Spooky Hollow figurines: a grim reaper, a scarecrow, a ghost with a tombstone, a witch and a cauldron.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Im looking for an adaptor for the smaller Lemax props that require the AA batteries. Ive found the ones for the houses but not for the smaller ones. Any one have a link to a site they can point me in?


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

What is the difference, besides price, between Department 56 Halloween houses, and Lemax Spooky Town Houses? Is there a big difference in quality??

Pugsly


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

That's a matter of opinion I guess Pugsly. I for one prefer Lemax because I think the quality is just as good, and the price only about half. My whole village is Lemax except for some accessory pieces are Dept 56. Dept 56 Halloween pieces are part of the Snow Village collection, and so they are that shiny kind of finish I don't like. Not to mention the buildings go for about $20.00 more than Lemax for same size and features.

I just posted about 24 photos of my Halloween Village in the Photo Album section, or you can go here http://www.angelfire.com/ny5/gina92249/HalloweenVillage2003.htmland see a web page I set up with all of my photos, and links to my Gifs pages.

Here's some sites you could try for the adaptor: http://www.lemaxvillages.com/ http://lemax-spookytown.com http://www.dollhousestrainsmore.com


----------



## ZacharyBinks (Mar 23, 2003)

Pricewise Lemax is way less Expensive. Madame Ashbury's house of was was 49.99 at Michaels however with the 40% coupons it was much cheaper. I prefer Lemax myself but thats because I like the Matte Figurines. I have some Dept 56 but the sizes dont seem to be compatabilbe except for the Fences, and a few other accessories. The Figurines are all way to big. Hi Vamp glad to see you Joined us here


----------



## Pugsly (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey Wolf, if you have a Menards near where you live, you can get Madam Ashburys house of wax there. I was just at my local Menards, and they had it, and several other Lemax pieces. The boxes say Pumpkin Hollow on the front rather than Spooky Town, but if you look at the fine print on the box, it says manufactured by Lemax. The house of wax and the pirate ship were the most expensive pieces at around $30.00.

Pugsly


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Anyone who lives in New York can check their local TOPS grocery store. I was in ours today and they had a ton of the Madam Ashbury's for $39.99. The price that amazed me most was the Spooky Castle was only $29.99. When I got mine last year at Michael's it was $39.99.


----------

